# 75b barrel options



## john_rhino123 (May 13, 2011)

wondering if there is a 6" barrel and comp. i can put right into my 75b.
thx


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never heard of one. Bar-Sto used to make CZ-75 barrels once a year but I haven't seen them on their website for some time now. Your best bet is going to be a place like Cylinder and Slide, places that do custom work. I don't know of any places that do; there just isn't the demand for custom CZ barrels. Sorry.


----------

